# Hướng Dẫn Trẻ Cách Xử Lý Khi Đi Lạc



## YOLO ENGLISH (3/1/19)

Trang _Families for Life_ đưa ra một số gợi ý cho cả phụ huynh và trẻ trong tình huống bị lạc.

*5 điều phụ huynh có thể làm*

*1. Nói về chuyện đi lạc*
Phụ huynh nên chuẩn bị tâm lý cho trẻ về khả năng bị lạc, nhưng không khiến con sợ hãi. Thay vào đó, bạn hãy tiếp cận vấn đề một cách tích cực và bình tĩnh, bắt đầu bằng cách nói rằng ở những nơi đông người, bố mẹ và con rất dễ lạc nhau. Để con yên tâm, bạn nên khẳng định khoảng cách thường sẽ không quá xa, nhưng cả bố mẹ và con phải nhớ một số điều để tìm được nhau nhanh hơn.

*2. Dạy trẻ tên đầy đủ của bố mẹ*
Nhiều trẻ không biết tên thật của bố mẹ. Ngay khi trẻ đủ khả năng ghi nhớ, bạn hãy dạy con nhắc đi nhắc lại tên thật của bố mẹ. Nhiều đứa trẻ chỉ biết gọi "mẹ" hoặc "bố", điều đó sẽ gây bất lợi trong tình huống đi lạc. Trong một siêu thị đông đúc, nơi nhiều đứa trẻ gào khóc tìm bố mẹ, nhân viên sẽ dễ dàng thông báo nếu biết tên thật của bạn.

*3. Để lại dấu vết nhận dạng trên người trẻ*
Bạn có thể khâu tên và số điện thoại liên lạc vào trong quần áo hoặc giày của trẻ. Một chiếc vòng tay ghi số điện thoại của bố mẹ cũng là phụ kiện hữu ích, đặc biệt là khi trẻ quá hoảng loạn nên không thể nhớ số.

*4. Tạo kế hoạch an toàn*
Mỗi khi ra ngoài, bạn hãy thảo luận với con về kế hoạch an toàn. Đây là phương án trẻ cần áp dụng nếu đã thử mọi bước khác mà không tìm thấy bố mẹ. Chẳng hạn, khi chuẩn bị đi siêu thị, bạn nói với trẻ rằng nếu không thể tìm được mẹ, con hãy đến quầy thu ngân số 1. Khi đi công viên giải trí, kế hoạch tốt nhất là trẻ ở yên tại chỗ bị lạc để bạn tìm, bởi đi lang thang càng khiến tình hình tồi tệ thêm.

Nếu trẻ ra ngoài với người lớn khác, chẳng hạn trong chuyến thực địa hoặc tham quan cùng cả lớp, bạn hãy hướng dẫn chúng hỏi người phụ trách về kế hoạch an toàn.

*5. Nhập vai*
Ở nhà, bạn hãy giả vờ như trẻ đang bị lạc và yêu cầu trẻ thực hiện lần lượt từng bước như bố mẹ dặn. Bạn có thể cho những người thân khác trong gia đình đóng các vai để khám phá thêm nhiều tình huống. Trẻ ghi nhớ tốt hơn khi tham gia trò chơi đóng vai quen thuộc, thay vì chỉ trả lời những câu hỏi của bố mẹ.



​
*5 bước an toàn dành cho trẻ*

*1. Dừng lại*
Khi bị lạc, việc đầu tiên trẻ cần làm là dừng mọi hoạt động. Chúng không nên tiếp tục chơi, đi bộ hay làm bất cứ việc gì khác ngoài tập trung tìm bố mẹ.

*2. Tìm một nơi an toàn gần đó*
Bạn hãy yêu cầu trẻ nhìn xung quanh để tìm một nơi an toàn. Nơi an toàn là nơi không nằm ở chỗ giao thông qua lại, không gần những cỗ máy nguy hiểm, khu vực nhiều nước hay không chắc chắn. Nói cách khác, phụ huynh cần dặn trẻ tránh xa những nơi có thể xảy ra tai nạn.

*3. Gọi tên thật của bố mẹ*
Khi đã ở nơi an toàn, trẻ cần nhìn xung quanh. Đôi khi bố mẹ đang ở gần hơn chúng tưởng và tình huống bị lạc sẽ chỉ diễn ra trong thời gian rất ngắn.

Nếu có điện thoại di động, trẻ có thể gọi cho bố mẹ. Tuy nhiên, tín hiệu có thể chập chờn, điện thoại có thể bị mất hay bị hỏng, trẻ quá nhỏ thường không đủ khả năng sử dụng điện thoại. Do đó, bạn cần có kế hoạch khác khi hai bên không thể liên lạc với nhau.

Trường hợp này, trẻ cần gọi tên thật của bố mẹ thật to. Ngay cả khi cảm thấy xấu hổ hay khi đang ở một nơi yên tĩnh như thư viện, trẻ vẫn phải làm như vậy để tăng cơ hội tìm thấy bố mẹ. Hầu hết kẻ xấu sẽ để ý đến những đứa trẻ giữ im lặng, bởi chúng dễ dàng bị dẫn đi mà không gây chú ý.

*4. Tìm một bà mẹ đang đi cùng con*
Theo thống kê, người an toàn nhất mà trẻ có thể tiếp cận để được giúp đỡ là một bà mẹ khác đang đi cùng con. Đàn ông thường ít có khả năng giúp đỡ hơn vì sợ bị buộc tội là kẻ xấu. Ngoài ra, một số trẻ nhỏ gặp khó khăn trong việc phân biệt ý nghĩa của các loại đồng phục, không phải ai cũng được tìm đúng nhân viên phục vụ để nhờ giúp đỡ.

Do đó, bạn hãy yêu cầu con tìm một bà mẹ đang đi cùng trẻ ở gần đó và đến gần, nói rõ: "Cháu đang bị lạc, cô giúp cháu gọi mẹ được không ạ? Mẹ cháu tên là... và đây là số điện thoại của mẹ".

*5. Sử dụng kế hoạch an toàn*
Nếu trẻ không thể tìm được một bà mẹ đi cùng con nào ở gần, đồng thời đã trải qua mọi bước ở trên mà không thành công, đây là lúc làm theo kế hoạch an toàn đã được bố mẹ thông qua khi ở nhà.


----------

